# This years garden....



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Kathleen and I are starting this springs garden plan. I am mostly salsa this year, peach habeneros, anaheim greens and I am going to try garlic for the first time. This year we are going with an heirloom pickle 'Boston Pickling Cucumber' instead of the standard cucumber. Lots of tomatoes of course.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds delicious already. I love salsa.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike, have you ever tried any Cherokee Purple tomatoes? They are heirloom from Tennessee. Guaranteed to put a smile on everyones face. They are my favorite and Mortgage lifters are 2nd.

Regards, Mike

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/08/18/432771713/cherokee-purple-the-story-behind-one-of-our-favorite-tomatoes


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Mines going to be squash, okra, a patch of silver queen corn, daily table stuff, we go to the Ashville NC farmers market for mators & such to process, much easier than growing those...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I go over to the farmers market in Asheville occasionally if headed east. That is a good source for Sourwood honey. Tomatoes are a easy grow for me....nothing like a vine ripened tomato.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Vol said:


> azmike, have you ever tried any Cherokee Purple tomatoes? They are heirloom from Tennessee. Guaranteed to put a smile on everyones face. They are my favorite and Mortgage lifters are 2nd.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/08/18/432771713/cherokee-purple-the-story-behind-one-of-our-favorite-tomatoes


I'm going to look into this one! It looks perfect for my salsa garden.

Update: found cherokee seeds and have them on the way!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking forward to May for gardening. April if I am lucky. I have one squash left, some fermented corn salsa, and frozen corn and beans. And a few potatoes. Supplies are waning. Lots to do between now and then though.

I discovered the power of some 10-10-10 last year. I had more peppers than I could shake a stick at. Hoping to have more this year.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It has been a few years since I grew a garden........used to really enjoy it and was growing about an acre of vegetables. Then after I started hay farming I got too busy to manage an acre of vegetables properly (doing everything by hand and picking everyday) and got burnt out of doing it.

I used to grow the Cherokee purple tomatoes and they are very good. I usually grew a little bit of everything but something that stands out among the rest is the cucumbers. They are a white skinned cucumber and are ready to pick when 3-4 inches long at most. I got the seed from a guy that said his family had saved and handed the seed down for generations. They are hands down the best cucumbers I have ever eaten.....when I quit growing a garden I quit eating cucumbers as the green skinned ones just didn't taste as good. I also grew a banana cantouloupe that was very good.

This thread has got me to thinking I might just plant a small garden this year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cherokee would be great in salsa, already has a bit of zesty to it....ain't no better than betweench two slices of white bread tho.....slice that mater up and throw some salt and pepper on it and let it sit and "sweat" (cause it knows what's fixin to happen to it  ) slide that thang off on that lite bread with some Dukes mayo and I mean it just don't get no better brother, that's fine dinin' down here in this household....throw a big ole slice of Vidalia onion on there ifn ya got 'em....

Just getting started on our plans as well....maters is tough, gets so damn hot at night here, I think that hurts us, idk maybe I just don't have a "green thumb" I battle with em every year tho....pests be damned


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

If you can find "pick a bushel" cucumber they are very good and grow in a bush type vine that won't take half your garden. I switched to them a couple years ago and they are very good. We make a lot of pickles as well as fresh eating and a 50 ft. row gave us all we wanted. Plant an Old German tomato plant and you wont be sorry. Of course you are going to get 3,000 recommendations, this is my buffalo nickels worth.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Dawg, maters don't like midday sun down here in the south. In their native habitat they grow in partial shade. Give em afternoon shade and you will have better luck.


----------

